# When does a women reach her sexual peak?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm 28 and I think I'm at mine. When I look at any given guy that I feel attracted to, I think about SEX. This is not usual for me. I started feeling like this shortly after my 28th birthday. 

Did anyone else experience this?


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Seems like all the women's magazines say mid to late 30's. Though it's quite normal to be very horny in your 20's. I wouldn't know, though.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd be willing to help figure it out. :evil


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

she will peak 207 days into her 25th year. around 8-9 in the morning.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> she will peak 207 days into her 25th year. around 8-9 in the morning.


TYVM :nw :nw *marks his calendar for some peak lovin'*

Note to self: alert Sheri at once!!!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm still waiting for mine, the older I get it seems the less horny I am :stu


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

cat burglar said:


> [quote="Scrub Ducky":23c05]she will peak 207 days into her 25th year. around 8-9 in the morning.


TYVM :nw :nw *marks his calendar for some peak lovin'*

Note to self: alert Sheri at once!!![/quote:23c05]

You still have another two years to go, my friend! :b


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Sheri said:


> cat burglar said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Scrub Ducky":15a42]she will peak 207 days into her 25th year. around 8-9 in the morning.
> ...


You still have another two years to go, my friend! :b[/quote:15a42]What?!?? You mean you're not in your 173rd day of your 25th year?

*curses Scrub Ducky's magical peak age*


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

Becky said:


> I'm still waiting for mine, the older I get it seems the less horny I am :stu


Well that means yours has come and gone.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm 23 so...23. haha I've always been horny though.

They say 30's...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I sure hope it's in their 30's. That gives me at least 10 years. :lol


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I sure hope it's in their 30's. That gives me at least 10 years. :lol


but you men won't be at your sexual peak at that age. and i bet the ladies will be more demanding then... so get ready. :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Xplash said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for mine, the older I get it seems the less horny I am :stu
> ...


crap, I missed it :fall


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

emptybottle said:


> you men won't be at your sexual peak at that age.


HA! We're at our sexual peak from 13-80. :b 
Seriously though, my "peak" has lasted for over 10 years with no sign of slowing down.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.selfgrowth.com/articles/Diva5.html



> Shedding light on this curiosity of mine was Dr. Sandor Gardos, a doctor in sexual education. According to Dr. Gardos, the notion that women hit their sexual peak at 30 is very misleading. You will find many websites and articles on the very subject talking about how women get their groove on and peak at 30, or 35 while others say 40. But if you are talking about a hormone flux, this is simply not true. Men and women develop the same hormones at the same time: puberty. The only reason why women seem so much more interested at a later age is because we were taught NOT to be interested in sex when we were kids. If you experimented with sex like the boys did, you would be labeled the town Jezebel. Only when women mature are they able to feel more comfortable talking about and practicing sex. They finally open up and begin to feel normal about desiring sex.


There's no set age for women to peak sexually. I 'peaked' in my 30s and again 2 years ago :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> emptybottle said:
> 
> 
> > you men won't be at your sexual peak at that age.
> ...


if anything, it gets worse. my libido is higher now than five years ago


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> if anything, it gets worse. my libido is higher now than five years ago


I'd die if mine got any higher. I'm pretty sure it's a physical impossibility. I may be hypersexual though. I'd love to have an anti-viagra.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > if anything, it gets worse. my libido is higher now than five years ago
> ...


Go on a sufficiently high dose of any ssri. Good-bye sexual drive. Orgasms, too, if you are unlucky.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

In my case it seems to be the 30s. Sadly, I'm single and inhibited.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nae said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


Ditto that. In fact, in my case, it didn't come back. It's about the only good break I've ever received :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> Nae said:
> 
> 
> > Inturmal said:
> ...


hmm.. I've taken Zoloft and Serzone before, and while they made things a little more difficult to peak, my sex drive was still very much alive. 
anyway, I didn't care for either of them because they messed with my head too much.. made me very agitated.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

SAgirl said:


> I'm 28 and I think I'm at mine. When I look at any given guy that I feel attracted to, I think about SEX. This is not usual for me. I started feeling like this shortly after my 28th birthday.
> 
> Did anyone else experience this?


I'm a male, but I've been experiencing this phenomenon ever since I was in junior high. I think it's because I just find the female figure so attractive. Big hips, round arse, full chest, long hair, smooth skin -- I love it all.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

SAgirl said:


> When I look at any given guy that I feel attracted to, I think about SEX.


20 hours drive from Toronto. How much from Chicago? :lol

I'm actually going through something similar, even though i'm male. Personally, i blame it on the fact i don't seem to get that many 'crashes' anymore (possibly due my anhedonia), which used to be a big deterrent to my sex drive (or eyeing women as sexual objects i guess).

The other reason is that as i get older i tend to care less about things which includes inhibition i suppose.

Whatever it is, it's not getting fullfilled... :mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: When does a women reach her sexual peak?*



emptybottle said:


> Seems like all the women's magazines say mid to late 30's. Though it's quite normal to be very horny in your 20's. I wouldn't know, though.


Yeah. I've always been a horny little pervert, but it's gotten worse in the past year or so. Seriously, I didn't know it could get worse, but it did.

I reveal way too much about myself here. :lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Nae said:
> 
> 
> > Inturmal said:
> ...


Unfortunately, upon ceasing Celexa two weeks ago I was reminded just what living with a high sex drive is like. It really is a pain when you are socially dysfunctional. I'm reminded of the PBF comic strip 'Adventures of the man with no penis' because I may as well be.



Drella said:


> Yeah. I've always been a horny little pervert, but it's gotten worse in the past year or so. Seriously, I didn't know it could get worse, but it did.


Must...not...comment


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: When does a women reach her sexual peak?*



Drella said:


> Yeah. I've always been a horny little pervert, but it's gotten worse in the past year or so. Seriously, I didn't know it could get worse, but it did.
> 
> I reveal way too much about myself here. :lol


yes you have ::grabs popcorn::

please contintue...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I've always been a horny little pervert, but it's gotten worse in the past year or so. Seriously, I didn't know it could get worse, but it did.
> ...


You're all worked up, you can't even spell right...lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh.....my.....:fall

I have always heard it is "18" for guys and "35" for women. I think it's BS. :lol
There is a definite cycle to it - the chemicals are there, bt the physicality connection changes over time :stu.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Nae said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Nae said:
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > if anything, it gets worse. my libido is higher now than five years ago
> ...


Cant be that bad man...your typing skills are fine, no obstructions between you and the keyboard...ahaha.

Yeah i'm hyped almost all the time. Its like its subconcious as sometimes i'm not even thinking about anything. I've been about the same since 17/18-20 (almost 21) right now. Its up and down, 1 day i'm cool, the next day its ...well -No Comment- :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

aviator99 said:


> Cant be that bad man...your typing skills are fine, no obstructions between you and the keyboard...ahaha.


That's because I take care of any "obstructions" just before I post. :yes

Sad thing is that's not far from the truth.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i feel like i'm at my sexual peak now, at age 17 (almost 18 ). the sexual frustration now is a bit too much sometimes....i can't imagine what it will be like once i actually reach my peak. :fall


----------



## invisiblegirl101 (Mar 18, 2007)

All i could say is that i began feeling really horny when i turned 18, which was not typical of me, and trying to control myself was the hardest thing to do. Im 20 now and i dont feel the same way anymore, i think it was more like a heat episode or something. hehe


----------



## ghostbutterflies (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think it can be determined by age. I'm sure I've reached mine, but I'm a male. I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Not sure if I've peaked yet...things could go up and down as I get older.

I've been "horny" since I was 12 years old, but I had some sexual feelings as a child too.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Nicolay said:


> Nae said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


 :ditto[/quote:9e254]
:lol at 'the man with no penis'... ha, i don't need meds to near-obliterate my sex drive. depression combined with anxiety did it just fine.

so do meds have the same effect on women's libido? i've never been on any.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: When does a women reach her sexual peak?*



Aranhil said:


> I don't think it can be determined by age. I'm sure I've reached mine, but I'm a male. I don't know if that makes a difference.


If you're 17, trust me, it gets worse. :lol


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: re: When does a women reach her sexual peak?*



Njodis said:


> Aranhil said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it can be determined by age. I'm sure I've reached mine, but I'm a male. I don't know if that makes a difference.
> ...


Hmm worse or better..it depends on whether you enjoy it or not. I wonder if people would rather be deader than a doornail or superhyped, or in between. I personally like being hyped, as long as it never comes into play in a situation where I may be embarrassed (which it doesnt). My only complaint is that it occupies my time in many ways, lol.


----------

